# 2015 Cruze w/Shark Fin Antenna



## taylorsheps (Jun 9, 2015)

Has anybody found a shark fin that fits a 2015 cruze?
I was about the buy a VG Shark Fin but on the website in bold text it specifically states it doesn't fit the 2015 model.
Has anybody put a shark fin on their new cruze?

Thanks!


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

That's because the 4G LTE Mumbo jumbo is crammed under the antenna housing, on the 2015. But, no, I haven't seen one, yet.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If it's under the antenna housing then existing shark fins for the 2011-2014 should fit. They don't replace the housing, just the mast.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> If it's under the antenna housing then existing shark fins for the 2011-2014 should fit. They don't replace the housing, just the mast.


I'm pretty sure the housing is a different shape now. It's a little longer and narrower I think.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

As long as it's not too long the VG antenna will fit. I'm taking my car in for an oil change and synchromesh top off (new fill spec) tomorrow. I'll see if there are any 2015s on the lot and I'll take a look.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

The base on the antenna on the 2015's is taller I belive, which is why the VG fin will not work.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

The 2015 antenna mount is almost twice the size of the 2011-2014. No way, it would even come close to fitting.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Took a look at a 2015 Cruze today. The antenna base is longer than my VG Shark fin and the shape of the base is such that the front of the shark fin wouldn't fit either. So no, the VG Shark Fin won't fit on a 2015 Cruze.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

obermd said:


> Took a look at a 2015 Cruze today. The antenna base is longer than my VG Shark fin and the shape of the base is such that the front of the shark fin wouldn't fit either. So no, the VG Shark Fin won't fit on a 2015 Cruze.


I remember looking at one last week. The antenna mount is huge.


----------



## hsohal24 (Jul 2, 2017)

So is there any way to add a shark fin antenna to the 2015 cruze? Can replacing the existing radio mount with a shark fin antenna from the 2016 cruze model work? I know the 2015 model has a purple and yellow connector from the mount whereas the 2016 shark fin has only the purple connector. I'm fine if i lose onstar capabilities, but i would like the radio. Thanks for any help!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

hsohal24 said:


> I'm fine if i lose onstar capabilities, but i would like the radio.


If it did work, it wouldn't be OnStar you lose, but the 4G WiFi stuff.


----------

